# The saddest hammy story ever :'(



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

But it's sad in a good way, thank goodness. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y97XBcmlUqc

I won't say anything because that would give the video away.... but just watch the whole thing. It's so sweet and heartbreaking! I don't know if any of you are familiar with Hoppinghammy, but she's one of my favorite ham youtubers.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

That's such a cute story! I watched some of her other videos and her hamster set up is epic!!


----------

